# Natalie today...and show shots



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Natalie showed this weekend and took reserve both days to her breeders very beautiful Corona. Corona is 8 mos. older than Natalie and as you can see Natalie (in front) looks like a baby compared to her but we were happy with the reserve to such a lovely dog. Natalies time will come I am sure of it. In some ways I like Natalie better she has a better rear I think than the others but she has some maturing to do.... 

Just for some size perspective ... the first shot is of Natalie and my friends full grown flat coat... Natalie never looks big to me until I see her next to other dogs... it really puts into perspective that retrievers aren't a large breed but rather a medium breed... 



















Today we took some shots of her practicing her stacking and obedience as well as just some pretty shotso f her face. 

First she practiced the walk around for beginner novice... she is ready for the ring if she doesn't decide that she refuses to sit like last time.... wolfhounds have their issues 










AND she was not at all happy about practicing her long downs... I am pretty sure that whatever she was thinking was not polite ... One thing about natalie is that she has a very expressive face... you always know where you stand









We worked on stacking for a bit 









and decided to just take some shots of her adorable face, ya just gotta love the ears


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is a beautiful dog. I love her sweet face. I have a friend who has a 16 year old Wolfhound and she's still going strong!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Joanne & Asia said:


> She is a beautiful dog. I love her sweet face. I have a friend who has a 16 year old Wolfhound and she's still going strong!


wow I dont think i have ever heard of a 16 year old wolfhound....


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

bloomin eck Natalie is huge !! but absolutely beautiful, love her face


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Way to go Natalie!! I just love the look on her face in the 4th pic, reminds me of a very cute pouting 4 yr old child


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Natalie is a beautiful girl, I love her "tude" on the down stay, lol. Corona is quite stunning, will Natalie fill out and build up like her?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

just had to look again, and yes, she has such a beautiful face


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Natalie*

Natalie is such a beauty!!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Natalie is a beautiful girl, I love her "tude" on the down stay, lol. Corona is quite stunning, will Natalie fill out and build up like her?


There are two styles of wolfhound... a more elegant type and a heavier bodied type... this is pretty common in giant breeds as you have to keep breeding back and forth between the types in order to maintain the size and not get either to small or end up with a dog so huge they can't support themselves. I am not sure where Corona fits into that... in some ways Natalie is better than corona, rear and topline particularly but Corona is 8 mos. older and that makes a huge difference in bulk and coat... Natalies chest should drop like Coronas and she should bulk up... I waited a long time for Natalie (close to two years from the time we committed to when we got a puppy) but my breeder has absolutely stunning wolfhounds so when she tells me that natalie is immature I believe her... She also told me that she was a bit worried that Natalie would beat Corona on Sunday (the handler moved her a bit faster than she was moved on Saturday) and it made a huge difference in how she stretched out. Natalies time will come... I am sure of it


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She looks pretty to me...


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Natalie is such a beautiful girl! Libbie hates the long downs too, so I can totally relate to that face. I had a good laugh over that one!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Such a pretty girl. I love the "sprouts" on her nose.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Natalie is a lovely wolfhound, but I bet the real joy of her is how darned cute she is! Those expressions on her face sum it up


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

mickeychick said:


> Natalie is such a beautiful girl! Libbie hates the long downs too, so I can totally relate to that face. I had a good laugh over that one!


OH she was definitely annoyed I didnt realize how irritated until I looked at the pictures... I am sure she didnt have polite words for me at that moment... she seems better with the long sits but i remember when I first met wolfhounds and i htought gosh they have no expression... lights are on nobodies home but the more I know them the more they let you know exactly what they are thinking from absolute joie de vivre to profanity.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

OutWest said:


> Such a pretty girl. I love the "sprouts" on her nose.


sprouts... lol... never quite thought of them that way... but thats a good word... and yeah me too


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I Love Natalie and always watch to see if you have posted new pictures of her. Must say, she had me giggling and sure puts all her emotions on her face! So funny. I still remember the thread we had where we listed the number of pets we had and you counted Nat as 1 1/2! Cracked me up, but you are so right. I have only seen one wolfhound and yes, you can see how much smaller our retrievers are when standing next to your wonderful dog and a half!. Wonderful news for the show and reserve is outstanding. Way to go Natalie.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

That 2nd shot is to die for!.
If looks could kill!.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fun photos, I absolutely love seeing her. She is so beautiful, makes me wish I had room for a small pony here


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words. We adore her and she makes us laugh every day. I am glad you enjoy seeing her, it gives me an outlet for her cuteness and sharing her with everyone. 
so thank you so much she is pretty special... 
S


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Shalva said:


> wow I dont think i have ever heard of a 16 year old wolfhound....


My friend's Wolfhound Murphy really is 16. Unfortunately he has taken a dramatic turn for the worse and my friend is struggling with the inevitable decision she has to make. Natalie is a gorgeous dog and I hope she is around for as long as sweet Murphy has been. He has been a great dog and companion.


----------

